# If I lay here, if I just lay here



## Altmer (Aug 15, 2008)

Would you lie with me and just forget the world?


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 15, 2008)

Great, now I have the song in my head. And I'm not in the mood for it either. I like the song though.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 15, 2008)

Altmer said:


> Would you lie with me and *just* forget the world?


Fixed.


----------



## Altmer (Aug 15, 2008)

edited asdf


----------



## Jetx (Aug 15, 2008)

This thread seems very familiar! ;O


----------



## Altmer (Aug 15, 2008)

it's because I'm ripping AK off


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 15, 2008)

hey fuck you


----------



## Altmer (Aug 15, 2008)

sorry man did I steal your FAIYA


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 15, 2008)

no I kind of wanted to forget that song exists


----------



## Altmer (Aug 15, 2008)

SNOW PATROL - CHASING CARS IS A GOOD SONG

I LIKE IT

this do it for you


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 15, 2008)

no

you Netherlanders are so uncultured this song was cool maybe 2 or 3 years ago


----------



## Altmer (Aug 15, 2008)

i'm a dutchie without a fashion sense.

and i like good songs if they are good songs.

i am actually listening to death cab for cutie


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd keep my opinion secret if I was stupid.
I am stupid.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd rather light up as if I had a choice, myself.


----------

